# Сколиоз у подростка и фехтование



## laskowyi (22 Ноя 2018)

Подскажите, нам поставил ортопед предварительный диагноз  сколиоз 2 степени, при наклоне правый бок выпирает несильно, но заметно. Мы занимаемся фехтованием, девочка 14 лет.  Много в интернете и ортопед говорит что это несимметричный вид спорта и  противопоказан при сколиозе.  С другой стороны нашел некоторые отзывы современных ортопедов, которые пишут что никакой подвижный  спорт не противопоказан и наоборот даже. Хотел спросить вашего мнения.

Хотел добавить, что вид спорта не травмоопасен в отличие от командных.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Ноя 2018)

Пусть девочка и дальше занимается фехтованием. Хорошо бы попасть на приём к врачу-мануальному терапевту, который занимается коррекцией осанки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2018)

И часть тренировок проводит с другой рукой.

Важно не чем занимается, а какое состояние позвоночника.
Состояние позвоночника надо определить точно. Рентгеновские снимки надо делать.
По снимкам позвоночника определить степень и программу лечения.
При второй степени кроме общефизических симметричных упражнений должны быть специальные ассиметричные. Поэтому после тренировок, которые будем считать общефизическими, нужно время на лечебные упражнения. Не столь важно чем ребёнок занимается, важно сколько времени он посовещает своему излечению. Сколько тренировок в неделю? 4 по 2 часа. Вот и на лечение надо столько же. Готовы?
И именно от этого будет зависить ситуация через год. Если все так же- значить молодцы и так продолжаем.
Если перешло в третью степень-то корсет и увеличение времени на специальные упражнения.
Когда врачи ограничивают спортивные нагрузки, то они имеют ввиду, что ребенок и родители должен тратить это время на тренировочные лечебные упражнения. А ещё и массаж и. Физиотерапия, и мануальная терапия как основа лечения.
Вот тут и проблема. Не готовы родители 4 раза по 2 часа заниматься упражнениями с ребёнком.
Вы готовы?

Но 3 и 4 степень все же редкость и чаще  всего все хорошо!


----------



## laskowyi (23 Ноя 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Пусть девочка и дальше занимается фехтованием. Хорошо бы попасть на приём к врачу-мануальному терапевту, который занимается коррекцией осанки.


Отлично, спасибо, обнадежили. Буду искать мануального-терапевта


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И часть тренировок проводит с другой рукой.
> 
> Важно не чем занимается, а какое состояние позвоночника.
> Состояние позвоночника надо определить точно. Рентгеновские снимки надо делать.
> ...


 Добрый день, спасибо, что есть вариант продолжить занятия фехтованием. Я то готов, девочку заставить сложнее, но  я думаю смогу.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот тут и проблема. Не готовы родители 4 раза по 2 часа заниматься упражнениями с ребёнком.
> Вы готовы?


Подскажите, с чего начать, какие упражнение, где их взять. Массаж и так далее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Ноя 2018)

У доктора и возьмёте. Чаще всего мануальный терапевт сможет вам показать нужные упражнения. Если не сможет то ищем специалиста по лечебной физкультуре при сколиозе. Но начинать надо с рентгеновского снимка и определения степени сколиоз не на глаз, а на гониометр

А потом и про упражнения поговорим.


----------



## laskowyi (2 Дек 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Хорошо бы попасть на приём к врачу-мануальному терапевту,


Добрый день. Подскажите, есть ли смысл идти на прием к остеопату?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Дек 2018)

Не советую.


----------

